# Pinocchio Biden's Purple Heart tale....WTF?



## mrdude (Dec 19, 2022)

Haha, in yet another made up story Biden tells us the ridiculous tale of how he awarderd his uncle Frank a purple heart....



I wonder if he is aware that his dreams aren't reality. With his constant lying and f*ckups - no wonder this potato head is being laughed at weekly. I wonder what he will come up with next? I wait in anticipation for another laugh at the leader of the free world.

Even your diversity hire VP is mocked for her child like speeches:


----------

